# الثالوث المقدس نقلا (شبهات شهيرة)



## Fadie (16 أبريل 2007)

*الثالوث المقدس نقلا (شبهات شهيرة)*

*الثالوث المقدس نقلا*

*يزعم المسلمون انه لا دليل على الثالوث فى الكتاب المقدس سوى 1يو5:7 و مت28:19 و من ثم يبدأون فى نقد هذه النصوص*

*و لكن هل صحيح انه لا دليل على الثالوث سوى هذين النصين؟*

*هذا ما سنبينه فى ردنا بنعمة الله*​


----------



## Fadie (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الثالوث المقدس نقلا (شبهات متنوعة)*

*اولا : لاهوت المسيح*​ 

*مت 11:27 كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي.وليس احد يعرف الابن الا الآب.ولا احد يعرف الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له.*

*لو 10:22 والتفت الى تلاميذه وقال كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي.وليس احد يعرف من هو الابن الا الآب ولا من هو الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له.*​ 
*يو 1:18 الله لم يره احد قط.الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبّر*​ 
*يو 3:35 الآب يحب الابن وقد دفع كل شيء في يده.*​ 
*يو 5:21 لانه كما ان الآب يقيم الاموات ويحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء.*​ 
*يو 5:23 لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب.من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي ارسله*​ 
*يو 5:26 لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته.*​ 
*عب 1:8 واما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور.قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك.*​ 
*يو 8:58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن.*​ 
*1تي 3:16 وبالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد*​ 
*رو 9:5 ولهم الآباء ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل الها مباركا الى الابد آمين*​ 
*رؤ 11:17 قائلين نشكرك ايها الرب الاله القادر على كل شيء الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي لانك اخذت قدرتك العظيمة وملكت.*​ 
*يو 1:1 في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.*​ 
*كو 2:9 فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا.*​ 
*اع 20:28 احترزوا اذا لانفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي اقامكم الروح القدس فيها اساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه.*​ 
*1تي 2:5 لانه يوجد اله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الانسان يسوع المسيح*​ 
*1كو 8:6 لكن لنا اله واحد الآب الذي منه جميع الاشياء ونحن له.ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الاشياء ونحن به.*​ 
*عب 1:2 كلمنا (الاب) في هذه الايام الاخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به ايضا عمل العالمين*​ 
*يو 3:13 وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء*​ 
*يو 10:30 انا و الاب واحد*​ 
*يو 10:15 كما ان الآب يعرفني وانا اعرف الآب*​ 
*يو 14:9الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب*​ 
*يو 14:10 ألست تؤمن اني انا في الآب والآب فيّ.الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الآب الحال فيّ هو يعمل الاعمال.*​ 
*فيلبى2:10 لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض11 ويعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب.*​ 
*1يو 2:23 كل من ينكر الابن ليس له الآب ايضا ومن يعترف بالابن فله الآب ايضا*​ 
*2يو 1:9 كل من تعدى ولم يثبت في تعليم المسيح فليس له الله.ومن يثبت في تعليم المسيح فهذا له الآب والابن جميعا.*​ 
*يو 5:18 فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله*​ 
*في 2:6 الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه*​ 
*يو 5:25 الحق الحق اقول لكم انه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الاموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون.*​ 
*1يو 5:20 ونعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء واعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق.ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح.هذا هو الاله الحق والحياة الابدية.*​ 
*مز 110:1 لداود.مزمور.قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك.*​ 
*مر 12 : 36 لان داود نفسه قال بالروح القدس قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك.37 فداود نفسه يدعوه ربا.فمن اين هو ابنه.وكان الجمع الكثير يسمعه بسرور*​ 
*دا 7: 13 كنت ارى في رؤى الليل واذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن انسان اتى وجاء الى القديم الايام فقربوه قدامه.14 فأعطي سلطانا ومجدا وملكوتا لتتعبّد له كل الشعوب والامم والألسنة.سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض*​ 
*مت 18:20 لانه حيثما اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة باسمي فهناك اكون في وسطهم*​ 
*مت 28:20 وعلموهم ان يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به.وها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر.آمين*​ 
*يو 10:18 ليس احد يأخذها (حياته) مني بل اضعها انا من ذاتي.لي سلطان ان اضعها ولي سلطان ان آخذها ايضا.هذه الوصية قبلتها من ابي. - مقارنة مع جا 8:8 ليس لانسان سلطان على الروح ليمسك الروح ولا سلطان على يوم الموت ولا تخلية في الحرب ولا ينجي الشر اصحابه*​ 
*مت 9:4 فعلم يسوع افكارهم فقال لماذا تفكرون بالشر في قلوبكم.*​ 
*مت 12:25 فعلم يسوع افكارهم وقال لهم كل مملكة منقسمة على ذاتها تخرب*​ 
*لو 9:47 فعلم يسوع فكر قلبهم واخذ ولدا واقامه عنده*​ 
*يو 13:19 اقول لكم الآن قبل ان يكون حتى متى كان تؤمنون اني انا هو.*​ 
*يو 14:29 وقلت لكم الآن قبل ان يكون حتى متى كان تؤمنون.*​ 
*كو 2:3 المذّخر فيه (اى المسيح) جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم.*​ 
*مز 72:17 يكون اسمه الى الدهر.قدام الشمس يمتد اسمه.ويتباركون به.كل امم الارض يطوّبونه.*​ 
*اش 9:6 لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام.*​ 
*ار 23 : 5 ها ايام تأتي يقول الرب واقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك ملك وينجح ويجري حقا وعدلا في الارض.6 في ايامه يخلص يهوذا ويسكن اسرائيل آمنا وهذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب برنا.*​ 
*مي 5:2 اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة وانت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل.*​ 
*يو 20:28 اجاب توما وقال له (اى للمسيح) ربي والهي.*​ 
*عب 13:8 يسوع المسيح هو هو امسا واليوم والى الابد.*​ 
*كو 1:15 الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة.*​ 
*يو 7:29 انا اعرفه لاني منه وهو ارسلني.*​ 
*يو 5:17 فاجابهم يسوع ابي يعمل حتى الآن وانا اعمل.*​ 
*كو 1:19 لانه فيه سرّ ان يحل كل الملء.*​ 
*كو 1:16 فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الارض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين.الكل به وله قد خلق.*​ 
*عب 1:2 كلمنا في هذه الايام الاخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به ايضا عمل العالمين*​ 
*يو 16:15 كل ما للآب هو لي*​ 
*يو 17:10 وكل ما هو لي فهو لك (اى الاب) وما هو لك فهو لي وانا ممجد فيهم.*​ 
*مت 23:34 لذلك ها انا ارسل اليكم انبياء وحكماء وكتبة*​ 
*في 2:10 لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض*​ 
*يو 6:62 فان رأيتم ابن الانسان صاعدا الى حيث كان اولا.*​ 
*مت 9:2 واذا مفلوج يقدمونه اليه مطروحا على فراش.فلما رأى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج ثق يا بني.مغفورة لك خطاياك.*​ 
*مت 9:6 ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا.حينئذ قال للمفلوج.قم احمل فراشك واذهب الى بيتك.*​ 
*مر 2:10 ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا.قال للمفلوج*​ 
*لو 5:24 ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا*​ 
*لو 5:20 فلما رأى ايمانهم قال له ايها الانسان مغفورة لك خطاياك.*​ 
*لو 7:48 ثم قال لها مغفورة لك خطاياك.*​ 
*1كو 2:8 التي لم يعلمها احد من عظماء هذا الدهر.لان لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد.*​ 
*يع 2:1 يا اخوتي لا يكن لكم ايمان ربنا يسوع المسيح رب المجد في المحاباة.*​ 
*1يو 2:12 اكتب اليكم ايها الاولاد لانه قد غفرت لكم الخطايا من اجل اسمه (اى المسيح)*​ 
*لو 10:17 فرجع السبعون بفرح قائلين يا رب حتى الشياطين تخضع لنا باسمك.*​ 
*لو 9:49 فاجاب يوحنا وقال يا معلّم رأينا واحد يخرج الشياطين باسمك (اى بأسم المسيح) فمنعناه لانه ليس يتبع معنا.*​ 
*2كو 4:4 المسيح الذي هو صورة الله*​ 
*يو 12:45 والذي يراني يرى الذي ارسلني*
​


----------



## Fadie (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الثالوث المقدس نقلا (شبهات متنوعة)*

*ثانيا : لاهوت الروح القدس*​ 

خر 28:3 وتكلم جميع حكماء القلوب الذين ملأتهم روح حكمة ان يصنعوا ثياب هرون لتقديسه ليكهن لي.

خر 31:3 وملأته من روح الله بالحكمة والفهم والمعرفة وكل صنعة​ 
خر 35:31 وملأه من روح الله بالحكمة والفهم والمعرفة وكل صنعة​ 
1مل 18:12 ويكون اذا انطلقت من عندك ان روح الرب يحملك الى حيث لا اعلم​ 
اي 33:4 روح الله صنعني ونسمة القدير احيتني.​ 
اش 11:2 ويحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة والفهم روح المشورة والقوة روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب.​ 
اش 40:13 من قاس روح الرب ومن مشيره يعلمه.​ 
مي 3:8 لكنني انا ملآن قوّة روح الرب وحقا وبأسا​ 
يو 15:26 ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله انا اليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي.​ 
يو 16:13 واما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم الى جميع الحق لانه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بامور آتية.​ 
رو 1:4 وتعيّن ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الاموات.يسوع المسيح ربنا​ 
رو 8:9 واما انتم فلستم في الجسد بل في الروح ان كان روح الله ساكنا فيكم.ولكن ان كان احد ليس له روح المسيح فذلك ليس له.​ 
رو 15:19 بقوّة آيات وعجائب بقوة روح الله.​ 
1كو 2:11 لان من من الناس يعرف امور الانسان الا روح الانسان الذي فيه.هكذا ايضا امور الله لا يعرفها احد الا روح الله.​ 
غل 4:6 ثم بما انكم ابناء ارسل الله روح ابنه الى قلوبكم صارخا يا ابا الآب.​ 
في 1:19 لاني اعلم ان هذا يأول لي الى خلاص بطلبتكم وموازرة روح يسوع المسيح​ 
لو 12:12 لان الروح القدس يعلّمكم في تلك الساعة ما يجب ان تقولوه​ 
اع 1:8 لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم​ 
اع 5: 3 فقال بطرس يا حنانيا لماذا ملأ الشيطان قلبك لتكذب على الروح القدس وتختلس من ثمن الحقل.4 أليس وهو باق كان يبقى لك.ولما بيع ألم يكن في سلطانك.فما بالك وضعت في قلبك هذا الامر.انت لم تكذب على الناس بل على الله​ 
اع 13:2 وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما اليه.​ 
رو 15:13 لتزدادوا في الرجاء بقوة الروح القدس​ 
مز 104:30 ترسل روحك فتخلق.وتجدد وجه الارض​ 
مز 139:7 اين اذهب من روحك ومن وجهك اين اهرب.​ 
رو 8:11 سيحيي اجسادكم المائتة ايضا بروحه الساكن فيكم​ 
1كو 2:10 فاعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه.لان الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى اعماق الله.​ 
اف 3:16 لكي يعطيكم بحسب غنى مجده ان تتأيدوا بالقوة بروحه في الانسان الباطن​ 
زك 4:6 لا بالقدرة ولا بالقوة بل بروحي قال رب الجنود.​ 
1تي 4:1 ولكن الروح يقول صريحا انه في الازمنة الاخيرة يرتد قوم عن الايمان تابعين ارواحا مضلة وتعاليم شياطين​ 
اع 1:16 ايها الرجال الاخوة كان ينبغي ان يتم هذا المكتوب الذي سبق الروح القدس فقاله بفم داود عن يهوذا الذي صار دليلا للذين قبضوا على يسوع.​ 
2بط 1:21 لانه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس​ 
يو 14:16 وانا اطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر (اى الروح القدس) ليمكث معكم الى الابد.​ 
يو 14:17 روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يقبله لانه لا يراه ولا يعرفه.واما انتم فتعرفونه لانه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم.​ 
حج 2: 5 وروحي قائم في وسطكم.لا تخافوا​ 
نح 9:20 واعطيتهم روحك الصالح لتعليمهم​ 
مز 143:10 روحك الصالح يهديني في ارض مستوية​ 
حز 37:14 واجعل روحي فيكم فتحيون​ 
مر 3:29 من جدّف على الروح القدس فليس له مغفرة الى الابد بل هو مستوجب دينونة ابدية.​ 
لو 4:14 ورجع يسوع بقوة الروح الى الجليل​ 
يو 6:63 الروح هو الذي يحيي​ 
اع 2:4 وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس وابتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة اخرى كما اعطاهم الروح ان ينطقوا​ 
2كو 3:17 واما الرب فهو الروح وحيث روح الرب هناك حرية.​ 
2كو 3:18 ونحن جميعا ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة نتغيّر الى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد الى مجد كما من الرب الروح​ 
غل 6:8 لان من يزرع لجسده فمن الجسد يحصد فسادا.ومن يزرع للروح فمن الروح يحصد حياة ابدية.​ 
اف 5:9 لان ثمر الروح هو في كل صلاح وبر وحق.​ 
1بط 1:12الروح القدس المرسل من السماء التي تشتهي الملائكة ان تطّلع عليها​ 
رؤ 14:13 وسمعت صوتا من السماء قائلا لي اكتب طوبى للاموات الذين يموتون في الرب منذ الآن.نعم يقول الروح لكي يستريحوا من اتعابهم.واعمالهم تتبعهم
​


----------



## Fadie (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الثالوث المقدس نقلا (شبهات متنوعة)*

*ثالثا : التمايز الاقنومى*

مت 10:40  من يقبلكم يقبلني ومن يقبلني يقبل الذي ارسلني.

مر 9:37  من قبل واحدا من اولاد مثل هذا باسمي يقبلني ومن قبلني فليس يقبلني انا بل الذي ارسلني

لو 9:48  وقال لهم.من قبل هذا الولد باسمي يقبلني.ومن قبلني يقبل الذي ارسلني

يو 4:34  قال لهم يسوع طعامي ان اعمل مشيئة الذي ارسلني واتمم عمله.

يو 5:37  والآب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي

يو 6:38  لاني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لاعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي ارسلني.

يو 6:39  وهذه مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني

يو 6:44  لا يقدر احد ان يقبل اليّ ان لم يجتذبه الآب الذي ارسلني وانا اقيمه في اليوم الاخير.

يو 6:57  كما ارسلني الآب الحي وانا حيّ بالآب فمن يأكلني فهو يحيا بي.

يو 7:16  اجابهم يسوع وقال تعليمي ليس لي بل للذي ارسلني.

يو 8:18  انا هو الشاهد لنفسي ويشهد لي الآب الذي ارسلني.

يو 12:49  لاني لم اتكلم من نفسي لكن الآب الذي ارسلني هو اعطاني وصية ماذا اقول وبماذا اتكلم.

يو 20:21  فقال لهم يسوع ايضا سلام لكم.كما ارسلني الآب ارسلكم انا.

لو 6:12  وفي تلك الايام خرج الى الجبل ليصلّي.وقضى الليل كله في الصلاة لله.

لو 1:35  فاجاب الملاك وقال لها.الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله.

لو 3:22  ونزل عليه الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة وكان صوت من السماء قائلا انت ابني الحبيب بك سررت

يو 14:26  واما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي

عب 9:14  فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح ازلي قدم نفسه للّه بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من اعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي

مت 4:1  ثم أصعد يسوع الى البرية من الروح

مت 12:32  ومن قال كلمة على ابن الانسان يغفر له.واما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يغفر له لا في هذا العالم ولا في الآتي.

لو 4:1  اما يسوع فرجع من الاردن ممتلئا من الروح القدس وكان يقتاد بالروح في البرية

يو 1:32  وشهد يوحنا قائلا اني قد رأيت الروح نازلا مثل حمامة من السماء فاستقر عليه.

اع 1:8  لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون لي شهودا في اورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة والى اقصى الارض

يو 10:17  لهذا يحبني الآب لاني اضع نفسي لآخذها ايضا.

يو 14:24  الذي لا يحبني لا يحفظ كلامي.والكلام الذي تسمعونه ليس لي بل للآب الذي ارسلني.

يو 14:21  الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يحبني.والذي يحبني يحبه ابي وانا احبه واظهر له ذاتي

يو 17:23  انا فيهم وانت فيّ ليكونوا مكملين الى واحد وليعلم العالم انك ارسلتني واحببتهم كما احببتني

يو 17:26  وعرفتهم اسمك وسأعرفهم ليكون فيهم الحب الذي احببتني به واكون انا فيهم​


----------



## Fadie (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الثالوث المقدس نقلا (شبهات متنوعة)*

*رابعا : وحدانية الجوهر*

اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد (التثنية 6 : 4)​ 
و صلى حزقيا امام الرب و قال ايها الرب اله اسرائيل الجالس فوق الكروبيم انت هو الاله وحدك لكل ممالك الارض انت صنعت السماء و الارض (الملوك الثاني 19 : 15)​ 
و الان ايها الرب الهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الارض كلها انك انت الرب الاله وحدك (الملوك الثاني 19 : 19)​ 
اليس اب واحد لكلنا اليس اله واحد خلقنا فلم نغدر الرجل باخيه لتدنيس عهد ابائنا (ملاخي 2 : 10)​ 
فاسمع انت من السماء مكان سكناك و اغفر و اعط كل انسان حسب كل طرقه كما تعرف قلبه لانك انت وحدك تعرف قلوب بني البشر (أخبار الأيام الثاني 6 : 30)​ 
واحد هو حكيم عظيم المهابة جالس على عرشه (سيراخ 1 : 8)​ 
انت هو الرب وحدك انت صنعت السماوات و سماء السماوات و كل جندها و الارض و كل ما عليها و البحار و كل ما فيها و انت تحييها كلها و جند السماء لك يسجد (نحميا 9 : 6)​ 
هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل و فاديه رب الجنود انا الاول و انا الاخر و لا اله غيري (إشعياء 44 : 6)​ 


اذكروا الاوليات منذ القديم لاني انا الله و ليس اخر الاله و ليس مثلي (إشعياء 46 : 9)​ 
بالاوليات منذ زمان اخبرت و من فمي خرجت و انبات بها بغتة صنعتها فاتت (إشعياء 48 : 3)​ 
اسمع لي يا يعقوب و اسرائيل الذي دعوته انا هو انا الاول و انا الاخر (إشعياء 48 : 12)​ 
لقد كان لنا فيك وحدك كل شيء فلم يكن ينبغي لنا ان نرسلك عنا (طوبيا 10 : 5)​ 
انا الرب هذا اسمي و مجدي لا اعطيه لاخر و لا تسبيحي للمنحوتات (إشعياء 42 : 8)​ 
لذلك فقل لبيت اسرائيل هكذا قال السيد الرب ليس لاجلكم انا صانع يا بيت اسرائيل بل لاجل اسمي القدوس الذي نجستموه في الامم حيث جئتم (حزقيال 36 : 22)​ 
انا انا الرب و ليس غيري مخلص (إشعياء 43 : 11)​ 
فاقدس اسمي العظيم المنجس في الامم الذي نجستموه في وسطهم فتعلم الامم اني انا الرب يقول السيد الرب حين اتقدس فيكم قدام اعينهم (حزقيال 36 : 23)​ 
لان ذكاء عقلك قد شاع في جميع الامم و اهل العصر كلهم يعلمون انك انت وحدك صالح و جبار في جميع مملكته و حسن سياستك مشهور في جميع الاقاليم (يهوديت 11 : 6)​ 
اليك وحدك اخطات و الشر قدام عينيك صنعت لكي تتبرر في اقوالك و تزكو في قضائك (مزمور 51 : 4)​ 
اتي بجبروت السيد الرب اذكر برك وحدك (مزمور 71 : 16)​ 
و يعلموا انك اسمك يهوه وحدك العلي على كل الارض (مزمور 83 : 18)​ 
لانك عظيم انت و صانع عجائب انت الله وحدك (مزمور 86 : 10)​ 
لتكن لك وحدك و ليس لاجانب معك (الأمثال 5 : 17)​ 
ان كنت حكيما فانت حكيم لنفسك و ان استهزات فانت وحدك تتحمل (الأمثال 9 : 12)​ 
و ليعلموا انك انت الرب الاله وحدك المجيد في كل المسكونة (دانيال بالتتمة 3 : 45)​ 
ليعلم كل شعوب الارض ان الرب هو الله و ليس اخر (الملوك الأول 8 : 60)​ 
و صلى حزقيا امام الرب و قال ايها الرب اله اسرائيل الجالس فوق الكروبيم انت هو الاله وحدك لكل ممالك الارض انت صنعت السماء و الارض (الملوك الثاني 19 : 15)​ 
اخبروا قدموا و ليتشاوروا معا من اعلم بهذه منذ القديم اخبر بها منذ زمان اليس انا الرب و لا اله اخر غيري اله بار و مخلص ليس سواي (إشعياء 45 : 21)​ 
و الان ايها الرب الهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الارض كلها انك انت الرب الاله وحدك (الملوك الثاني 19 : 19)​ 
فاسمع انت من السماء مكان سكناك و اغفر و اعط كل انسان حسب كل طرقه كما تعرف قلبه لانك انت وحدك تعرف قلوب بني البشر (أخبار الأيام الثاني 6 : 30)​ 
انت هو الرب وحدك انت صنعت السماوات و سماء السماوات و كل جندها و الارض و كل ما عليها و البحار و كل ما فيها و انت تحييها كلها و جند السماء لك يسجد (نحميا 9 : 6)​ 
هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل و فاديه رب الجنود انا الاول و انا الاخر و لا اله غيري (إشعياء 44 : 6)​ 
لا ترتعبوا و لا ترتاعوا اما اعلمتك منذ القديم و اخبرتك فانتم شهودي هل يوجد اله غيري و لا صخرة لا اعلم بها (إشعياء 44 : 8)​ 
لكي يعلموا من مشرق الشمس و من مغربها ان ليس غيري انا الرب و ليس اخر (إشعياء 45 : 6)​ 
اخبروا قدموا و ليتشاوروا معا من اعلم بهذه منذ القديم اخبر بها منذ زمان اليس انا الرب و لا اله اخر غيري اله بار و مخلص ليس سواي (إشعياء 45 : 21)​ 
لقد كان لنا فيك وحدك كل شيء فلم يكن ينبغي لنا ان نرسلك عنا (طوبيا 10 : 5)​ 
و انا الرب الهك من ارض مصر و الها سواي لست تعرف و لا مخلص غيري (هوشع 13 : 4)​ 
و تعلمون اني انا في وسط اسرائيل و اني انا الرب الهكم و ليس غيري و لا يخزى شعبي الى الابد (يوئيل 2 : 27)​ 
لان ذكاء عقلك قد شاع في جميع الامم و اهل العصر كلهم يعلمون انك انت وحدك صالح و جبار في جميع مملكته و حسن سياستك مشهور في جميع الاقاليم (يهوديت 11 : 6)​ 
اليك وحدك اخطات و الشر قدام عينيك صنعت لكي تتبرر في اقوالك و تزكو في قضائك (مزمور 51 : 4)​ 
اتي بجبروت السيد الرب اذكر برك وحدك (مزمور 71 : 16)​ 
و يعلموا انك اسمك يهوه وحدك العلي على كل الارض (مزمور 83 : 18)​ 
لانك عظيم انت و صانع عجائب انت الله وحدك (مزمور 86 : 10)​ 
لتكن لك وحدك و ليس لاجانب معك (الأمثال 5 : 17)​ 
ليس قدوس مثل الرب لانه ليس غيرك و ليس صخرة مثل الهنا (صموئيل الأول 2 : 2)​ 
لذلك قد عظمت ايها الرب الاله لانه ليس مثلك و ليس اله غيرك حسب كل ما سمعناه باذاننا (صموئيل الثاني 7 : 22)​ 
يا رب ليس مثلك و لا اله غيرك حسب كل ما سمعناه باذاننا (أخبار الأيام الأول 17 : 20)​ 
الاله القدير على الجميع فاستجب لأصوات الذين ليس لهم رجاء غيرك و نجنا من ايدي الاثماء و أنقذني من مخافتي (أستير بالتتمة 14 : 19)​ 
قلت للرب انت سيدي خيري لا شيء غيرك (مزمور 16 : 2)​ 
و منذ الازل لم يسمعوا و لم يصغوا لم تر عين الها غيرك يصنع لمن ينتظره (إشعياء 64 : 4)​ 
فهتف بصوت عال و قال عظيم انت ايها الرب اله دانيال و لا اله غيرك ثم اخرجه من جب الاسود (دانيال بالتتمة 14 : 40)​ 
ايها الرب الهنا قد استولى علينا سادة سواك بك وحدك نذكر اسمك (إشعياء 26 : 13)​ 
يا رب الجنود اله اسرائيل الجالس فوق الكروبيم انت هو الاله وحدك لكل ممالك الارض انت صنعت السماوات و الارض (إشعياء 37 : 16)​ 
و الان ايها الرب الهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الارض كلها انك انت الرب وحدك (إشعياء 37 : 20)​ 
و لك يسجدون اليك يتضرعون قائلين فيك وحدك الله و ليس اخر ليس اله (إشعياء 45 : 14)​ 
و ليعلموا انك انت الرب الاله وحدك المجيد في كل المسكونة (دانيال بالتتمة 3 : 45)​ 
لكن لنا اله واحد الاب الذي منه جميع الاشياء و نحن له و رب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الاشياء و نحن به (كورنثوس الأولى 8 : 6)​ 
و هذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته (يوحنا 17 : 3)​ 
فاجابه يسوع ان اول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد (مرقس 12 : 29)​ 
لان الله واحد هو الذي سيبرر الختان بالايمان و الغرلة بالايمان (رومية 3 : 30)​ 
فقال له الكاتب جيدا يا معلم بالحق قلت لانه الله واحد و ليس اخر سواه (مرقس 12 : 32)​ 
و لكن الحاجة الى واحد فاختارت مريم النصيب الصالح الذي لن ينزع منها (لوقا 10 : 42)​ 
من لا يخافك يا رب و يمجد اسمك لانك وحدك قدوس لان جميع الامم سياتون و يسجدون امامك لان احكامك قد اظهرت (الرؤيا 15 : 4)​ 
انا و الاب واحد (يوحنا 10 : 30)​ 
فقال له يسوع لماذا تدعوني صالحا ليس احد صالحا الا واحد و هو الله (لوقا 18 : 19)​ 
و هذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته (يوحنا 17 : 3)​ 
و لست انا بعد في العالم و اما هؤلاء فهم في العالم و انا اتي اليك ايها الاب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن (يوحنا 17 : 11)​ 
" ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الاب في و انا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني و انا قد اعطيتهم المجد الذي اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما اننا نحن واحد انا فيهم و انت في ليكونوا مكملين الى واحد و ليعلم العالم انك ارسلتني و احببتهم كما احببتني " (يو:17 :22و23)​ 
من لا يخافك يا رب و يمجد اسمك لانك وحدك قدوس لان جميع الامم سياتون و يسجدون امامك لان احكامك قد اظهرت (الرؤيا 15 : 4)​ 
و لكن ليس كالخطية هكذا ايضا الهبة لانه ان كان بخطية واحد مات الكثيرون فبالاولى كثيرا نعمة الله و العطية بالنعمة التي بالانسان الواحد يسوع المسيح قد ازدادت للكثيرين (رومية 5 : 15)​ 
بولس رسول يسوع المسيح بحسب امر الله مخلصنا و ربنا يسوع المسيح رجائنا (تيموثاوس الأولى 1 : 1)​ 
و ليس كما بواحد قد اخطا هكذا العطية لان الحكم من واحد للدينونة و اما الهبة فمن جرى خطايا كثيرة للتبرير (رومية 5 : 16)​ 
فانواع مواهب موجودة و لكن الروح واحد (كورنثوس الأولى 12 : 4)​ 
انت تؤمن ان الله واحد حسنا تفعل و الشياطين يؤمنون و يقشعرون (يعقوب 2 : 19)​ 
و انواع خدم موجودة و لكن الرب واحد (كورنثوس الأولى 12 : 5)​ 
و انواع اعمال موجودة و لكن الله واحد الذي يعمل الكل في الكل (كورنثوس الأولى 12 : 6)​ 
لانه ان كان بخطية الواحد قد ملك الموت بالواحد فبالاولى كثيرا الذين ينالون فيض النعمة و عطية البر سيملكون في الحياة بالواحد يسوع المسيح (رومية 5 : 17)​ 
لانه كما بمعصية الانسان الواحد جعل الكثيرون خطاة هكذا ايضا باطاعة الواحد سيجعل الكثيرون ابرارا (رومية 5 : 19)​ 
هكذا نحن الكثيرين جسد واحد في المسيح و اعضاء بعضا لبعض كل واحد للاخر (رومية 12 : 5)​ 
جسد واحد و روح واحد كما دعيتم ايضا في رجاء دعوتكم الواحد (أفسس 4 : 4)​ 
لانه يوجد اله واحد و وسيط واحد بين الله و الناس الانسان يسوع المسيح (تيموثاوس الأولى 2 : 5)​ 
رب واحد ايمان واحد معمودية واحدة (أفسس 4 : 5)​ 
و ملك الدهور الذي لا يفنى و لا يرى الاله الحكيم وحده له الكرامة و المجد الى دهر الدهور امين (تيموثاوس الأولى 1 : 17)​ 
كيف تقدرون ان تؤمنوا و انتم تقبلون مجدا بعضكم من بعض و المجد الذي من الاله الواحد لستم تطلبونه (يوحنا 5 : 44)​ 
الذي وحده له عدم الموت ساكنا في نور لا يدنى منه الذي لم يره احد من الناس و لا يقدر ان يراه الذي له الكرامة و القدرة الابدية امين (تيموثاوس الأولى 6 : 16)​ 
اله و اب واحد للكل الذي على الكل و بالكل و في كلكم (أفسس 4 : 6)​ 
لله الحكيم وحده بيسوع المسيح له المجد الى الابد امين كتبت الى اهل رومية من كورنثوس على يد فيبي خادمة كنيسة كنخريا (رومية 16 : 27)​ 
حينئذ قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان لانه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد (متى 4 : 10)​ 
الاله الحكيم الوحيد مخلصنا له المجد و العظمة و القدرة و السلطان الان و الى كل الدهور امين (يهوذا 1 : 25)​ 
لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده (مرقس 2 : 7)

​
*Fadie*​


----------



## heaven208 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الثالوث المقدس نقلا (شبهات شهيرة)*

*رائع...شكراً ... أنت رددت من العهد الجديد ودعمت ذلك بآيات من العهد القديم دليلاً قاطعاً على تواصل كلمات الله من العهد القديم الى العهد الجديد والذي يتابع كلام الله في العهد القديم ثم العهد الجديد يكتشف أن الأحداث متناغمة وتسير بتسلسل تاريخي صحيح وخط روحي فيه نمو وتدرج من الطفولة الروحية الى الكمال في النعمة المعطاة بتجسد الرب يسوع لينقلنا الى النضوج الروحي بمساعدة الروح القدس الذي ارسله لنا الرب ليقوينا.
و ليس احد يقدر ان يقول يسوع رب الا بالروح القدس  ( 1كو 12 : 3 )
ولذلك لا يستطيع أحد من غير المسيحيين الوصول الى الحقيقة والحق إلا بعد أن يضع التعصب الاعمى والتحيز جانباً ويرفع عينيه إالى الله ويقول له: يا رب اريد ان اعرفك فعرفني ذاتك .. وحينها فقط يبدأ الروح القدس في العمل مع نزاهة قلب هذا الشخص ولا يعمل الروح القدس مع عميان القلب لأن الروح القدس مثل الشمس تدخل الي بيتك اذا فتحت ابوابك ونوافذك بنفسك وبرغبتك وليس بالقوة والارهاب لأن الحق بين وواضح لمن يجانبه الحق والموضوعية في البحث
 +   و تعرفون الحق و الحق يحرركم   ( يو 8 : 32 )*


----------



## *S.O.G* (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الثالوث المقدس نقلا (شبهات شهيرة)*

*مشكورين*
*شكراً للجميع.*
*"جاري التحميل"*


----------



## صوت الرب (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الثالوث المقدس نقلا (شبهات شهيرة)*

*أدلة قوية من الكتاب المقدس
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------

